# Construction in the USA



## Alex121 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi everyone this is my first post on the expat forum. 

I will just give you the quick low down on myself, I am 23 years old recently graduated quantity surveyor working towards my RICS Charter ship and my experience is in the civil engineering field of construction. To escape any confusion In America quantity surveying is mostly referred to as being a cost engineer or cost manager. I am intrigued to what the current situation is like for the construction industry in The USA? I know that this may vary from state to state.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Alex121 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post on the expat forum.
> 
> I will just give you the quick low down on myself, I am 23 years old recently graduated quantity surveyor working towards my RICS Charter ship and my experience is in the civil engineering field of construction. To escape any confusion In America quantity surveying is mostly referred to as being a cost engineer or cost manager. I am intrigued to what the current situation is like for the construction industry in The USA? I know that this may vary from state to state.


Well here in Phoenix such construction jobs are over with the end of the building boom. My BIL used to do a similar job here but has now moved to Hawaii....the only place he could find suitable work. 

But you have an added complication -- you need to tie the visa to your job. Google H1b and start learning the hoops a potential employer needs to go through before they can employ you. Also Google the certifications that you might take in the US to be better qualified for a potential employer. Be very wary of scams! Companies that promise to sort you out on payment are usually more interested in your money than your chances of success. The best method is to network and contact companies with your resume directly. But having an understanding of what they will need to do to get you over here (don't expect them to know!) will help.


----------



## Alex121 (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Well here in Phoenix such construction jobs are over with the end of the building boom. My BIL used to do a similar job here but has now moved to Hawaii....the only place he could find suitable work.
> 
> But you have an added complication -- you need to tie the visa to your job. Google H1b and start learning the hoops a potential employer needs to go through before they can employ you. Also Google the certifications that you might take in the US to be better qualified for a potential employer. Be very wary of scams! Companies that promise to sort you out on payment are usually more interested in your money than your chances of success. The best method is to network and contact companies with your resume directly. But having an understanding of what they will need to do to get you over here (don't expect them to know!) will help.


Thanks for the information, its not too great for construction here either as you maybe well aware. I got plenty of time to do some background research and looking up some contractors based in America, but ideally I think the best route for me to take is a company transfer by working for a international building contractor like for example balfour beatty whom are primarily based in the UK but also serve parts of america. At the moment I just work for a company who operates nationwide in the UK. I would like to get involved with an international company for this convenient flexibilty and more interesting projects, but the way the economy stands at the moment such chances are few and far between.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Alex121 said:


> Thanks for the information, its not too great for construction here either as you maybe well aware. I got plenty of time to do some background research and looking up some contractors based in America, but ideally I think the best route for me to take is a company transfer by working for a international building contractor like for example balfour beatty whom are primarily based in the UK but also serve parts of america. At the moment I just work for a company who operates nationwide in the UK. I would like to get involved with an international company for this convenient flexibilty and more interesting projects, but the way the economy stands at the moment such chances are few and far between.


That's as good a plan as any.


----------

